# separating goats



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, This is my first time to post here but I've been following your forum for months trying to educate myself. I'm pretty new to goats and am still feeling just a little overwhelmed with how much I don't know about kidding, illness etc. 

I have 4 Nigerian Dwarfs, 2 does, both pregnant (one due in the next few weeks), 1 wether (the son of one of these does) and 1 buck, not related to any of them. At this point I'm letting them run together. I have 2 separate fences that open into another larger pasture. I'd love to keep the does in the fence with the larger barn and the males in the one with the smaller shelter. My problem is I hate to separate the wether from his mom. If I let him stay with the does then my buck is all alone. He and the wether get along well but the wether and his pregnant mom cuddle up together every night. Also, the 2 month pregnant doe isn't very nice to the the does isn't very nice to the almost due doe. I hate to put them in the same barn with no buffer, ie. Jake (the wether). Jake gets along with everyone. So, for now they're all together and my husband keeps telling me to not let the buck in the barn because he's stinking it up. That's where I'll be milking, in the barn with the does. 

I have no idea why this is so hard for me, this whole separating thing. And should I do it soon before the one doe is due to kid?


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

Once the doe kids she will probably not want to be with the wether, she will have new kids to cuddle and take care of. I would separate before she gets ready to kid, as the buck will think she is in heat and try to mount her causing problems. 
The wether will cry for awhile but will be ok with the buck.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I would seperate the males & females too. The 2 doe's will become better friends I bet. One of them is always going to be top dog. I have 2 doe's that are kinda like that, they never snuggle together since they both have adult daughters in the same pen, but heaven forbid don't seperate them or they have a fit. Even when 1 is in the kidding stall in the barn for a couple of days they don't like it.

It will be easier later on to tell when your doe's come in heat if you keep the males seperate too. Plus they won't smell bad. My bucks would drive the doe's crazy year around anyways if they stayed together.


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

You said "they both have adult daughters in their pen". Does that mean you close them up at night in stalls? I just recently built a new barn and put 3 stalls in it. The rest is open. No one really goes in the stalls except to look around. They choose to sleep in the very small shelters in another fence where they can come and go. I was really hoping the does would go into one of the stalls to kid but that may be wishful thinking. Maybe I should start closing them in there at night so they get used to it? What do you think?


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

I would separate the boys from them now. Then in a few days, start feeding the pregnant does their meals in the separate stalls you would like them to kid in. Are the walls/dividers solid or can they see and touch noses through them? I used hog panels for my dividers and they seem more comfortable with those. My last doe to kid didn't want to be separated even through panels so I waited until she went into labor before I put her in the kidding pen because then she wanted to be away from the others.
Your wether will be fine but it'll take a day or so until he stops whining when mom's out of sight or too far away. It'll be better for both of them.


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

That's a good idea, feeding them in the stalls I'd like them to use. I'm going to do that. The walls are solid between the stalls. I hadn't thought of that when I built it. I thought more of the kids not seeing their mom when I wanted to separate them at night. I'm not sure these two does would care if they could see each other or touch noses or not. Maybe eventually, especially if the boys weren't around.

I have more room to build stalls. Maybe the next ones will have gaps they can see through.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Or if your present stalls are big enough, divide one with a panel. Your first doe will be ok when she has her kids the but the other doe will likely fret about her herd-mate being preoccupied and not be able to see her.

Oh and now, you have to post pics of your barn and set-up! It's a rule. Ok it's not really a rule but we all love looking in eachother's barns!


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, I separated them tonight. I'm curious to see how they all are in the morning. There was no crying or anything but all of them were standing by their gates. I'm sure they were confused.

I wasn't as successful with the chickens. I built them a new coop but no one wanted to go in it. They want to stay in their old one. Sheesh. Don't they appreciate the upgrade? 

I want to post pictures of the barn but can't figure out how. I clicked on "insert image" but can't find a way to link a photo from My Pictures.


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

I looked a little farther, trying to figure out how to post a a picture and I saw at the bottom left of my screen it said under posting rules, "you may not post attachments". Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

probably viruses. But as far as pics go use photobucket 
and welcome!!


----------



## Bricheze (Jun 21, 2008)

You make a photobucket account.

Upload the photos where it says "Upload Photos"

Then once they are uploaded, right click on it in full size mode and click 'Copy Image Location' or under the photo bucket thumbnails click and copy "Direct Link" then past that in the insert image


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

Here, let me give it a try. I got a photobucket account and pasted these links to the photos. I'll see if it works. Thanks for your help.

http://s1019.photobucket.com/albums/af317/kpannabecker/?action=view&current=IMG_1486.jpg

http://s1019.photobucket.com/albums/af317/kpannabecker/?action=view&current=IMG_1490.jpg

http://s1019.photobucket.com/albums/af317/kpannabecker/?action=view&current=IMG_1504.jpg

We had a huge thunderstorm this morning so the 2 does were forced to share the barn and not stay outside. They're both still alive so that's good. I wasn't worried about the boys. They've been friends longer. I've only had Polly, the very pregnant doe, for 2 weeks so she's still low man on the totem pole. Strawberry is the alpha of all 4 goats, including the buck, Witty.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Aww, what a cozy little barn! I bet you end up expanding though.


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

I bet I do too. This one is 16 by 16. The one they all choose to sleep in though is only 6 by 6, crazy goats. The buck even likes to squeeze into a very small shipping crate. I guess they like cozy places. I started with 16 by 16 because I could handle the lumber. It still required help from my husband for the very high stuff. I think adding on should be easier. Luckily I have Nigerian Dwarf goats who don't take up much room.


----------

